# Ulmia Bench Parts - Need Help Locating



## JCG936 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just joined and I am looking for advice on where to find a replacement part for Ulmia front vise. Unfortunately, while moving - the top was dropped and the front vise knuckle (?) was a casualty and therefore needs to be replaced. I do not want to buy whole vise - just a replacement part. I know I can remove the knuckle by removing the roll pin. Appreciate any and all advice on where to get, name of the part as I would love to continue using the front vise and bench.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Pictures might help.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

We are the US distributor for Ulmia and can import workbenches for you. We do not have them in stock but can have them shipped directly from the Ulmia factory in Germany to you. The Ulmia section of their catalog can be seen here:

http://www.ulmia.de/English/Ulmia-Hobelbaenke.htm

Please contact me at [email protected] or click on the contact us link at the top of this page for more information.
http://www.pecktool.com/product-category/workbenches/

Good luck now and welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## JCG936 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have attached pictures of the vise and broken knuckle.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.



















/Users/johncgilbert/Desktop/Ulmia Bench Vise 2.jpg/Users/johncgilbert/Desktop/Ulmia Bench Vise 1.jpg


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

punch out pin, remove wood handle then take to welder. if a steel fitting TIG weld it. if cast iron BRONZE weld it. as a high stress component it might last till you get a new one.
most machine shops can make you a new one - but expensive if you want copied.

However a simple machining ragther a copy could be quite cheap, one block of steel mounted in a lathe to drill / bore handle hole, remounted to drill / bore the shaft hole and drill press or lathe to drill the pin hole. you end up with a servicable square steel block instead of a fancier T shaped one.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Agricultural plumbing supplies


----------



## logndog (Feb 7, 2009)

It might be difficult to get from Ulmia..but a typical plumbing parts supplier will have something just right.
Only difference might be metric/imperial??

What a terrible place to break!


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

JCG,

You can weld cast iron to cast iron. It should be done by someone that knows what they are doing. It will require the correct rods and may require preheating.

Call your local welding supply store they will be able to give you names. Here in The Couv (aka Vancouver, WA) there is Airgas and I think they may be national.

Here is a link to the process by Lincoln Electric, they know their stuff and build welding equipment.https://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/support/welding-how-to/Pages/welding-cast-iron-detail.aspx

Good luck.


----------

